# How long can I leave blue painters tape on?



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I usually cut in by hand but found it to awkward above the kitchen cabinets and seeing as I needed to tape and put poly up for texturing I figured I would tape before priming my ceiling.
I got the priming done but because of overtime at work and then going on a holiday I will not get around to texturing for about 4 weeks. I would like to leave the tape up so I can attach the poly to it (with more tape) But am thinking this is way to long.

So -- How long can you leave blue painters tape up and still get it off cleanly?


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

im not sure on the blue tape but the frog painters tape is 21days. i wouldnt take the chance and i'd retape it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

3M claims 14 days.
http://www.scotchblue.com/wps/porta...nd/Scotch-Blue/Resources/Edge-Lock-Protector/


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Sometimes, on some surfaces, five minutes can be too long, and can pull finishes. As to it fusing to a surface, I don't care what the manufacturer says, I would pull it as soon as I'm done with it, or overnight if needed, but that's it. IMO, never four weeks, ever.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Sometimes, on some surfaces, five minutes can be too long, and can pull finishes. As to it fusing to a surface, I don't care what the manufacturer says, I would pull it as soon as I'm done with it, or overnight if needed, but that's it. IMO, never four weeks, ever.


 my thougths too ..did a job finished on fri late in day....left blue tape till monday.what a mess.as you said pulled finish of other surface....alot of touch up not to mention upset customer...


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Ben, I did a job once where I had to protect some $eriou$ly expen$ive, exotic wallpaper to repaint some master suite ceilings. I bought the most delicate green tape. Had to keep resecuring it, it was so weak. But, it was strong enough to pull some the face off the paper. Ain't that some sheet? The protective measures actually did the damage. The customer's reaction, sheeeet, is a whole other story. He was away for the weekend, and I waited all day Sunday like a guilty child waiting for his dad to come home. It was a horrilble phone call. Everbody here, most especially BJ, knows my feeling about tape.

What parts of PA are you from?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I perfected my faux skills on wallpaper that tape had pulled chunks off on....


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Ben, I did a job once where I had to protect some $eriou$ly expen$ive, exotic wallpaper to repaint some master suite ceilings. I bought the most delicate green tape. Had to keep resecuring it, it was so weak. But, it was strong enough to pull some the face off the paper. Ain't that some sheet? The protective measures actually did the damage. The customer's reaction, sheeeet, is a whole other story. He was away for the weekend, and I waited all day Sunday like a guilty child waiting for his dad to come home. It was a horrilble phone call. Everbody here, most especially BJ, knows my feeling about tape.
> 
> What parts of PA are you from?


 steel city...:thumbsup:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

ben's plumbing said:


> steel city...:thumbsup:


Picksburg?:laughing:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Picksburg?:laughing:


 thats MR picksburgh to you:laughing::laughing::laughing: you got it...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

So Ben, how does a plumber get to know painting?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> So Ben, how does a plumber get to know painting?


 
You must have seen the messes that plumbers make, maybe ol Ben actually has learned how to fix them instead of leaving it for us to fix? Being from my now favorite city, this must be true:yes:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> So Ben, how does a plumber get to know painting?


It couldn't be the money!


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I removed it, Figured that was way to long but wondered what was Ok.


----------



## bikerpowell (Jan 24, 2012)

About a month is what I would guess


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

most tapes say on them. There's 3 day, 5 day , 14 day. There is no month.


----------



## diychat12 (Mar 6, 2012)

This was a helpful thread. I have had problems with leaving blue tape on too long. I didn't realize they had differing strengths with differing time frames.

Thx


----------

